# Quick video of my New Englander 5/24



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like it does a good job cleaning right to the ground. Is that an mtd snowblower. Looks very simular to one I have.


----------



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks. It is a MTD re-branded model. As I've learned more about snow blowers I found my shave plate worn out. I just want to get through this winter so I adjusted the shoes to compensate for now.

I also did the impeller mod as found on youtube.I haven't had much chance to test it though. I paid $75 for this blower back in April. I think I did pretty good on it.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is the throwing distance in the video is from before the impeller mod?


----------



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> Is the throwing distance in the video is from before the impeller mod?


Yes it is. I did just finish some video after the mod which I will post when I get a chance. It does OK for a 36 year old machine. One day I may upgrade to a newer one with the fancy chute control.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently bought and sold an identical mtd blower, real nice heavily built piece. it will outlive us all.


----------



## pokemanyz (Feb 13, 2014)

td5771 said:


> I recently bought and sold an identical mtd blower, real nice heavily built piece. it will outlive us all.


I feel the same way about it.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------

